# URGENT Help needed please



## PrincessFroggit (Apr 2, 2012)

I am currently living in Cape Town (Parklands) on a visitor passport (no visa) until May 30th, when my return trip is scheduled to go back to the USA. 

I don't intend to go back, I'm hoping I can find a business that holds a corporate work permit so that I can get my corporate work visa through them and expedite the process and be able to stay... with just the minor (major) hassle of going to Home Affairs for the paperwork. :focus:

Only one problem, and it's huge... :confused2: I have NO idea which businesses have these, where to start here, and no social networks or connections here to further this goal. I'm very qualified with work experience, it's all administrative, office and medical billing, with some in the financial sector and retail sales going back far enough... but it's not enough to get me the quota work permit, and the regular work permit is impossible. I don't have any other options to stay, so I really need help from those in the know who've managed to make a life in the Country I've come to love as my own. 

Please help me, your advice will not be misplaced. I'm determined, eager and ready to do whatever is neccessary to move my life here.

Thank you.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

PrincessFroggit said:


> I am currently living in Cape Town (Parklands) on a visitor passport (no visa) until May 30th, when my return trip is scheduled to go back to the USA.
> 
> I don't intend to go back, I'm hoping I can find a business that holds a corporate work permit so that I can get my corporate work visa through them and expedite the process and be able to stay... with just the minor (major) hassle of going to Home Affairs for the paperwork. :focus:
> 
> ...


Just remember to make sure that you renew whatever permit you are here on before the end of April (as you must have at least 30 days left on your permit when you apply). If you overstay without a valid permit you will jeopardize any chances to get a Corporate (or any other) Permit. 

I think you will need to approach very large companies for work as they will usually be the ones with Corporate Permits.


----------



## Rustler (Apr 9, 2012)

Pick Blue Chip stock exchange listed companies.....


----------



## PrincessFroggit (Apr 2, 2012)

Rustler said:


> Pick Blue Chip stock exchange listed companies.....


Just do a search for them online?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not sure how old you are but have you thought of a study visa? Or a volunteer visa? 


Do you have a degree? It's really hard for Non- SAs to get a job without a degree. I would see if you can intern first and build up experience first in South Africa.


----------



## PrincessFroggit (Apr 2, 2012)

Poopsie23 said:


> I'm not sure how old you are but have you thought of a study visa? Or a volunteer visa?
> 
> 
> Do you have a degree? It's really hard for Non- SAs to get a job without a degree. I would see if you can intern first and build up experience first in South Africa.


Yeah, I've looked into that, the study visa would only allow me to work 18 hours a week, which won't even pay rent for me, let alone get my son here with me. The volunteer visa is equally troublesome, because I need money in order to stay.

I don't have a degree, just a ton of experience in the job market in my field, and a certificate from an online university. My thought is that if I can locate the businesses holding corporate work permits, I can go that route and get the permit through my employer, because unfortunately, the only other option is to go back, and try to find a place to work that I can relocate here.

Time's running low. Thank you for responding.


----------

